# Back from South Africa



## abster (Jan 7, 2006)

Not much for writing all I can say is what a great experience it was. Hunting was slow at first due to the full moon. Averaged 8 to 9 hours in the blinds a day with plenty of rhino dung burning to cover up our sent man does that stuff work, and the smell wasn't bad just a lot of smoke filling up the blinds. Day one was a baboon to take the edge off and was free. Day 2 brought in a Gemsbuck coming to water while the wildebeest were making a lot of noise behind the blind. Made a great shot and went around 100 yrds. Day 4 was slow with no animals coming in on my list but seen plenty of game to pass the day. Day 5 went to another farm and right of the bat a small Kudu came in with 4 others strolling 150 yrds out. An hour later another mature bull came in and another green light for the second. while I was getting ready another came in. Stayed on the second and the shot was off. He left not looking good so we took up the track and the game was on following behind him waiting for another shot. 2nd shot was quick and low, still chasing 3rd shot was just under the spine. Finally we got to 43 yrds and was calm was able to range and set my sights and the arrow hit the mark perfect, and was down in 10 yrds. What an amazing animal. Pictures taken and in the truck and off to the next blind. Shortly after getting into the blind a herd of buffalo started their way in which they eventually got spooked. Finally an hour before dark a herd of wildebeest came in with one male in the group, who presented a nice 24 yrd shot. The next day we were of to the same farm sitting in a plastic water tank waiting for Impala. After a short wait one ram broke first to water and the arrow was gone, for a short 80 yrd recovery. The next day I videoed a friend on a giraffe hunt to video. Wow what a hunt that was spot and stalk with a huge animal down. Spent a couple hunts videoing another friend in the blind for kudu and wildebeest, with success. Then I spent a couple afternoon hunts for warthog seeing a lot and waiting for a big male. Finally I couldn't take it anymore wanting to relax a bit a nice female came in for a close lethal shot. There were so many things that went on for me to write about ,it truly was an awesome experience would definitely do it. again.


----------



## robprid (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice abster . Fortunately I live hear so we get to experience this quite often . Well done some good shooting


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome.. Definitley on the bucket list


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

Very nice trophies..! Congrats! Who was your outfitter?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like a helluva hunt man!!! Congrats!!!
Great pics too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

GREAT ! Congrats.
Glen


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like a great hunt! Thanks for sharing the pictures. I can't wait to get back over there next year!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations for a great hunt.
Nice shooting and beautiful trophies.


----------

